# Picasa versus Lightroom



## skywalkerbeth (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello

Hear me out - don't laugh!

So far, I've only ever used Picasa.  I haven't learned how to use Photoshop Elements despite having bought the software - still in the box.  A friend of mine is urging me to get Lightroom because it's so easy, he said.  He mentioned it is really similar to Picasa.

Is that the case?  I use Picasa because I am lazy and it is easy (although limited).  But I like how it helps to sort things.  I do plan to learn Elements just have not had the time, full stop.  

Just talking about the learning curve and ease of use - how are Lightroom and Picasa similar?  And what will I get with Lightroom that Picasa just will not do?  And what will Lightroom NOT do, that Photoshop Elements will do?

Thank you!

Beth


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't answer all of that...but you could download a trial of Lightroom and see for yourself.

The main difference between Lightroom and Photoshop (or Elements) is the workflow.  Lightroom was designed to make it easier to work on a large number of images, quickly and efficiently.  It's also a non-destructive workflow...meaning that when you make changes/edits to the images, the software only saves the changes (as opposed to applying the changes then overwriting the file), so you can edit as much as you want, without doing any damage to the actual image.  It only applies the changes when you output the image.


----------



## Mystwalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Have only briefly used Picassa - it is easy.  I still use Elements - LOVE IT!!

Have tried to use Lightroom 2 - my trial period going to end before I figure out what's going on with it.  The interface is not as intuitive as Picassa nor Elements.  I watched Adobe's training videos and am still confused.

I am not doing photography for a living so I'm less proactive in learning the newest and best technology - basically, I'm too lazy to figure out how to use it   If you are getting paid for your shots, I think LR2 probably way to go.  I've gone back to DPP which seems to work well - do not know because do not have other source to compare.

I do not think Lightroom does the same thing as Element.  I think Lightroom was meant to be used as the front portion of Element/CS3.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Sep 16, 2008)

Mystwalker said:


> I think Lightroom was meant to be used as the front portion of Element/CS3.


 
Agreed.

But if you have CS3 then you won't need LR because Bridge and ACR will do everything as LR and do it nondestructively to boot.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2008)

Mystwalker said:


> - basically, I'm too lazy ...


 Join the crowd.  


Mystwalker said:


> I think Lightroom was meant to be used as the front portion of Element/CS3..


With the brushes and a few other upgrades, LR2 is pretty much all I use now.  I am not a heavy editor, just the basics and I find that 90% of what I want to do to enhance my photo, I can do in LR2.

It's fantastic as an organizer and a breeze to add customized metadata, keywords and tags to boot.  I like it.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally uploaded Elements 5 (5!) to my computer but I'm still using Picasa for the most part (now Picasa 3).  I know Elements gives you a lot more control, but, what do people think about Picasa overall?  I like the new text element - you can add a copyright to your photos very easily now.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Nov 16, 2008)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But if you have CS3 then you won't need LR because Bridge and ACR will do everything as LR and do it nondestructively to boot.



Lightroom is a much simpler and more organized all in one program to take care of bridge+ACR+photoshop, not to mention functioning as a file organizer as well. And it is non-destructive as well.


----------

